# Walmart's Dri Star clothes



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone wear Walmart's starts sports clothes?

They are dirt cheap and I really like their 1/4 zip pullovers. I don't care at all when it gets covered with mud and it is surprisingly very resistant to rips from getting stuck on branches and thorns.

Of course the bling factor is not there, if you care about that at all!


----------



## quikflip27 (Aug 30, 2009)

I wear their long sleeve shirt and compression shorts on my rides. The shirt takes the sweat off my skin and lets it dry on the outside (leaving a thin layer of salts on top after my long rides). Its great in warm weather too since its airy but wont let the sun tan me. Best part is that I took a hard fall and scraped up my elbow in it last week; glad I ripped up the starter shirt over an Under Armor shirt. My biking wardrobe is all Walmart's Starter or Target's G9 clothing. Call me cheap, I call it practical


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

i have a few dri-star shirts, the short sleeve version runs small (dunno why)

but otherwise they work very well!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

well, it's fukkin walmart - so no way


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

You're already rockin a no-name Sette...why stop there?


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Sign up their(for email) and watch for sales this season @ rei.com. I got some nice Tech Tee's and other bike related stuff last year from them. (Tee's $5, Bell Variant helmet $29), as well as some nice jerseys and pants. Clyde sizes too.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> You're already rockin a no-name Sette...why stop there?


directed at me I assume?

C'mon man...


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> You're already rockin a no-name Sette...why stop there?


Oooo....that one hurt!

Their long sleeve compression tops work great on icy days. But, comfort-wise I prefer the silkier, Under Armor rubber shirts better.


----------



## Atari (Aug 25, 2009)

Well...I was going to have some t-shirts made up that say "I Love Walmart", does that count?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

highdelll said:


> well, it's fukkin walmart - so no way


why, you dont like low priced things? you'd rather pay more for the same item?
i love wal mart prices


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

I picked up a medium weight atheletic shirt (snug fit) from Target for $18. Works very well as a base layer under my riding jersey ($60)...

The jersey was a souvenir from a 200mile ride.

But if it wicks moisture, is comfortable and durable, why not?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

louisssss said:


> why, you dont like low priced things? you'd rather pay more for the same item?
> i love wal mart prices


When you weight the pros and cons, it's worth paying extra to but it somewhere else...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> You're already rockin a no-name Sette...why stop there?


ZING!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I bet Highdelll's Sette is hands down the best bike that any one in the topic owns.

There is nothing wrong with saving some money, thats what I am all about.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm a huge Sette fan myself. The Flite is on my list to get.

Brands mean absolutely nothing to me. I'm all for great products at a great value.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> I bet Highdelll's Sette is hands down the best bike that any one in the topic owns.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with saving some money, thats what I am all about.


lol of course you would say that.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

b-kul said:


> lol of course you would say that.


Sure, why wouldn't I? His bike is a stunning machine and is not even close to being a Stock.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Berkley said:


> When you weight the pros and cons, it's worth paying extra to but it somewhere else...


exactly - here's just one article...
http://www.indyweek.com/gyrobase/Content?oid=oid:25541
a simple google search will net you more if you feel so inclined


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dremer03 said:


> Sure, why wouldn't I? His bike is a stunning machine and is not even close to being a Stock.


thanks for the props man, I've done even more to it :thumbsup:
(pics to come later in another thread - possibly in time for the fall photo contest - we'll see)


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

highdelll said:


> thanks for the props man, I've done even more to it :thumbsup:
> (pics to come later in another thread - possibly in time for the fall photo contest - we'll see)


I look forward to it, better post soon times almost up:thumbsup:

Back on topic 

I have not shopped at Walmart in a while, and from what I hear about them and there employees is that there treated fine and get payed what probably any retailer or grocery store might pay. I worked for a grocery store for 5 years when I started working there I was making 6.25 a hour, in 2001. 5 years later I was making 9.50 a hour. They had small annual races and after 3 years of working there they basically payed all my health insurance cost. Not that 9.50 is a lot but for some people it is. Fast forward to the the present and I work at a private company making quite a bit more. Hey if you dont like Walmart, dont shop there. If there not a good employer dont work there, seems pretty simple.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

huge fan of Sette my self.....and I just got one of those walmart "jersey's" It worked fine.....12$ cant go wrong with that!!!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'll play...*



Dremer03 said:


> I bet Highdelll's Sette is hands down the best bike that any one in the topic owns.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with saving some money, thats what I am all about.


What are we betting for?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> What are we betting for?


pinks!


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

www.wakeupwalmart.com

If they sell so much stuff, how come they can't pay their worker's health insurance, or even livable wages? It's their responsibility to pay fair. Not to mention the local businesses that they've killed. I'd rather pay a little more up front and not contribute to a greedy, faceless, mega corp.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I thought about that...*



highdelll said:


> pinks!


I thought about offer that but I don't want a POS Sette.

I kid, I kid...


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

GrampBredo said:


> www.wakeupwalmart.com
> 
> If they sell so much stuff, how come they can't pay their worker's health insurance, or even livable wages? It's their responsibility to pay fair. Not to mention the local businesses that they've killed. I'd rather pay a little more up front and not contribute to a greedy, faceless, mega corp.


wahhh wahhh


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> I thought about offer that but I don't want a POS Sette.
> 
> I kid, I kid...


what if I put some turner decals on it or something?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Naw...*



highdelll said:


> what if I put some turner decals on it or something?


No thanks. I appreciate the offer, though.....


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

GrampBredo said:


> www.wakeupwalmart.com
> 
> If they sell so much stuff, how come they can't pay their worker's health insurance, or even livable wages? It's their responsibility to pay fair. Not to mention the local businesses that they've killed. I'd rather pay a little more up front and not contribute to a greedy, faceless, mega corp.


+1

http://walmartwatch.com/ is the other main org...


----------



## futurerocker1 (Sep 16, 2009)

*well...*

the only reason "high end items" are high end is because we pay big bucks for the companies name to be on it. many of those items are exactly the same as the competitors, just slapped a different logo on it. so in the long run would you rather pay $20 for a company to pay (if you can call it that) some child in china to put together a shirt, or $40, so the company can keep more than twice what walmart would make?

my $.02


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

GrampBredo said:


> www.wakeupwalmart.com
> 
> If they sell so much stuff, how come they can't pay their worker's health insurance, or even livable wages? It's their responsibility to pay fair. Not to mention the local businesses that they've killed. I'd rather pay a little more up front and not contribute to a greedy, faceless, mega corp.


Do you monitor all the local businesses you deal with to make sure they pay a living wage and insurance?


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

No, but I know that none of them are doing that on the same scale walmart is.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

GrampBredo said:


> No, but I know that none of them are doing that on the same scale walmart is.


are you saying you'd buy a Sony LCD TV from a local store and pay $5000 where walmart will sell it for $4000? Will you buy laptop for $1000 at a local store if walmart sells that identical one for $700? if so then you're and idiot. i'm DEF buying it at walmart

Walmarts prices on foods and drinks and many everyday items are great

heres a tissue THO!


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

Try Best Buy, Radio Shack, or any of the other numerous retailers where you can buy electronics.
As for food, try any local grocery store, and if you really want to save money try a wholesaler like BJ's. BJ's prices beat Walmart easily. 

"you're and idiot" ? 
Capitalization and proper grammar is a beautiful thing. 

Leaving this thread before it becomes a flame war. 

/unsubscribe.

PS- why would I need a TV when I can ride my bike?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Dremer03 said:


> I bet Highdelll's Sette is hands down the best bike that any one in the topic owns.


Close...but not quite. My 19 pound XC climbing rocket may be closer...


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

I rock a Walmart jersey. It has held up great.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

*Rocking A dry star*

I use them for riding and working out all the time. They are cheap wick the sweat, well what can I say it's a stupid shirt and any cash I save goes into BLING. As far as Walmart if it saves me some cash feeding a family of 6 so I can afford to race and a epic ride once in a while I'm all for it. Of coarse we do seem to spend more money going there and I hate stepping a foot in the place but we don't always have the time to run all over yet drag 4 kids along to different places.

Me rocking a Dry Star:thumbsup:


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

louisssss said:


> Walmarts prices on foods and drinks and many everyday items are great


Not looking at any one item, but the average grocery trip for me is cheaper at a locally owned supermarket, which gets it's food from a large, national distributor. There's also other options.

I get beef from a local farmer, the cost for pasture and grain raised cows which were processed locally as well is about 2/3 the cost of beef from Walmart. The quality of the product is much higher. Likewise, during the summer and fall, the farmers market is by far the cheapest place to acquire fruits and vegetables. Again, you can't compare the quality to the imported stuff available at the local big box grocery.

Winter is a harder time for me, I don't like canned produce at all, and frozen isn't much better. I do try to plan meals around what is available fresh and in season, but it's not always possible. Still, I have cheaper options than Walmart.

Of course, even though I live in a city - Indiana is a huge agricultural state, for some things, I don't have to pay to have it shipped across the country. I think pork prices about the lowest in the country.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

GrampBredo said:


> Try* Best Buy, Radio Shack*, or any of the other numerous retailers where you can buy electronics.
> As for food, try any local grocery store, and if you really want to save money try a wholesaler like BJ's. BJ's prices beat Walmart easily.
> 
> "you're and idiot" ?
> ...


oh yea? cuz bestbuy and radioshack pay their stockboys and salesmen and cashiers much more money than at walmart right? what kind of wages would u like managers of walmart to pay their stockboys and cashers? minimum wage $7/hr? $15/hr? $25/hr? If i was manager of a large business and someone asked me for a job and i offered him a wage, and he agreed to it. I'd say we're both better off.

is BJ's some kind of saint store? I'm sure they pay their stockboys, cashiers, misc employees with a few % of what walmart pays theirs. I think whatever walmart is doing, they're doing great. Its a business, and businesses are ONLY out to make profit. They were the 8th highest profiting company in the world in 2008. (latest data i found in 2 seconds)


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Dremer03 said:


> I bet Highdelll's Sette is hands down the best bike that any one in the topic owns.


Better than mine? Where's the pics?

BTW, I wear the thick long sleeve dri-star tops on cold days- they're great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

People who posted after my post dont count.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd smoke highdell


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> interesting choice of words :lol:


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Dremer03 said:


> People who posted after my post dont count.


i dont think it will be in 5 short years when his frame cracks and he has no warranty!


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Walmart and Target have some great riding gear. I have bought gear in both stores. I also find some sick deals on the high end stuff at Marshalls and TJ Max. 

Recently picked up a Sugoi 1/4 zip top for 19.99. That was a steal. 
Smartwool socks, picked up 5 pairs at Marshalls for 4.99 each.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

seems like every place that sells clothes is jumping on the wicking fabric wagon.. most of it works reasonably well.. the shirts are cut to fit baggy and loose, no jersey rear pockets.. not a big deal because most of us run packs anyway

no way id wear anything besides bike specific shorts, but when it comes down to 5-10 bucks for a dry wick shirt, or 50-90 for a bike shirt, im gonna have to pass on the bike stuff!


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

tomsmoto said:


> seems like every place that sells clothes is jumping on the wicking fabric wagon.. most of it works reasonably well.. the shirts are cut to fit baggy and loose, no jersey rear pockets.. not a big deal because most of us run packs anyway
> 
> no way id wear anything besides bike specific shorts, but when it comes down to 5-10 bucks for a dry wick shirt, or 50-90 for a bike shirt, im gonna have to pass on the bike stuff!


Exactly and there all using the same materials and making them in the same place.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I wear there long spandex, shorts, jacket, shirts I am pretty much a label but since they don't plaster their label all over my stuff it's fine. I have a loose fox jersey and some Helly Hansen shirts also and they are great at double the price. Hell if it tears who cares just go to walmart and you can probably return it lol.

pink


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

highdelll said:


> well, it's fukkin walmart - so no way


agreed. just feeding the beast. vote with your wallet.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

scoutcat said:


> agreed. just feeding the beast. vote with your wallet.


If voting with the wallet shows what people want, then u should know that people have "voted with their wallet" to make walmart the #8 highest profiting company in the world


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

futurerocker1 said:


> the only reason "high end items" are high end is because we pay big bucks for the companies name to be on it.


I agree with the poster who mentioned that all companies are doing the wicking fad. My problem with anyone who isn't Under Armour is that they can offer cheaper prices (be it Nike, Reebok, or Walmart) because they don't have to do any R&D. They can just buy a UA shirt, reverse engineer it, and sell it cheaper.

I read an article awhile ago where Nike planned on putting upstart UA out of business by copying the designs and formulations, then flood the market with cheaper (and more widely-recognized) swoosh-appareled gear. It didn't work, as can be seen by a visit to a TJ Maxx-type closeout store that will be full of Dri-Fit merchandise, but very little from UA.

In actuality, the only thing I don't like about UA is that they've moved their mfg offshore. It is a company started by a guy who had a novel idea, a good marketing plan, and a method for beating the monoliths. I also really like how popular UA products are with those serving in the Middle East as well.

No offense to those who wear Walmart knockoffs, but I'll pay more and leave Walmart to the poor people.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

BigSharks said:


> No offense to those who wear Walmart knockoffs, but I'll pay more and leave Walmart to the poor people.


No offense taken here, I like being poor:thumbsup:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

nachomc said:


> I'd smoke *out* highdell


fixed it for ya - and anytime dood!


----------



## Kouki_Monstah (May 26, 2007)

Unlike some of the elitist douchebags, that I'd punch in their glasses in person, I'll answer your questions. I have some of the Dri Star stuff. I used it this season, as my Under Armor gear has seen better days... and I don't think I'll ever waist money on that crap again. Every UA piece I've bought has torn to shreds within a little over a year. 

Price and performance ratio has to go to Dri Star. It does what it's supposed to do, wicking away all sweat and keep you cool. Initially, I can feel the difference in quality in the stitching(where the sleves meet) versus the Nike Dri-Fit I've also used this year... in which is A LOT nicer than UA. But while riding you never know the difference


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Kouki_Monstah said:


> ...I'd punch in their glasses in person...


that sir, makes you a douchebag


----------



## Kouki_Monstah (May 26, 2007)

highdelll said:


> that sir, makes you a douchebag


relax dude, I'm quoting a Modest Mouse song. I'm actually a chill guy


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

its funny how crazy people get about walmart..


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

One Pivot said:


> its funny how crazy people get about walmart..


yea but in actually if walmart offers Item A at $50 and another store offers Item A at $75, everyone will still go to walmart =]


----------



## RU Chris (Oct 8, 2009)

I have owned some UA stuff in the past, but for long tights, long sleeve shirts, and lightweight T's I have all Dri-Star stuff. Its dirt cheap and gets the job done. I use the stuff for snowboarding too. I recommend it to anyone who asks for some performance layers.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

RU Chris said:


> I have owned some UA stuff in the past, but for long tights, long sleeve shirts, and lightweight T's I have all Dri-Star stuff. Its dirt cheap and gets the job done. I use the stuff for snowboarding too. I recommend it to anyone who asks for some performance layers.


nice! just ordered 10 items from walmart (dri star stuff) and it came out to $93 shipped. WOW unbeatable price compared to UA, a single pair of my UA compression long pants were $52. i'll report back on Starter's quality


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Kouki_Monstah said:


> relax dude, I'm quoting a Modest Mouse song. I'm actually a chill guy


my bad man - sorry


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

louisssss said:


> If voting with the wallet shows what people want, then u should know that people have "voted with their wallet" to make walmart the #8 highest profiting company in the world


most people have their heads in the sand. supporting walmart is bad for chinese workers and bad for the usa economy. on top of that, their stores are a study in obesity and child abuse.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

louisssss said:


> yea but in actually if walmart offers Item A at $50 and another store offers Item A at $75, everyone will still go to walmart =]


I'd buy it on Amazon for $52 with free shipping. I HATE Wal-Mart.


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

BigSharks said:


> No offense to those who wear Walmart knockoffs, but I'll pay more and leave Walmart to the poor people.


Sorry Mr Cool !! I guess standing on the street corner has really paid off for you


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Hellrazor666 said:


> Sorry Mr Cool !! I guess standing on the street corner has really paid off for you


LOL!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Hellrazor666 said:


> Sorry Mr Cool !! I guess standing on the street corner has really paid off for you


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

scoutcat said:


> most people have their heads in the sand. supporting walmart is bad for chinese workers and bad for the usa economy. on top of that, their stores are a study in obesity and child abuse.


How is walmart bad for chinese workers?


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Thumbs up to you- enjoy your Dri Star and Sam's Choice. I'll continue to support innovation.

Maybe I should have amended my last statement it that post to "I'll leave Walmart to the poor and socially irresponsible..."


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> How is walmart bad for chinese workers?


because walmart uses their massive leverage to get the factories to sell more at a lower price to them. The owners don't take the hit - guess who does?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

scoutcat said:


> most people have their heads in the sand. supporting walmart is bad for chinese workers and bad for the usa economy. on top of that, their stores are a study in obesity and child abuse.


Walmart does not have a single manufacturing facility anywhere in the world. They contract thousands of manufacturers for their goods.

The population of China is 1,325,639,982. That's a lot of people! Many of the contracted manufacturers provide jobs to Chinese laborers. Regardless of how much they make or their work conditions, they are given jobs!

If you are so keen on helping the US economy, go around your house and junk everything that says "made in China" on it then go buy the US made equivalent (That's if there is one). Then come back here and post pictures of the pile for all of us so we can applaud you for your support for the US.

I guess we don't all have our heads in the sand after all.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> because walmart uses their massive leverage to get the factories to sell more at a lower price to them. The owners don't take the hit - guess who does?


So, it would be better to boycott so they do not have a job at all?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> because walmart uses their massive leverage to get the factories to sell more at a lower price to them. The owners don't take the hit - guess who does?


The US is China's biggest market.

Americans do not want to work labor jobs any more. They prefer sitting behind a monitor, becoming obese and watching reality shows. Facilities shut down, factories go to China.

I find it commical when buying a 5$ Chinese made shirt becomes an ethical issue. The same people that diss buying Chinese made goods have just as many Walmart and Chinese made product as any other US household.

Seriously guys, the whole crap-on-Walmart issue is just blowing wind. Walmart is here to stay so learn to love it...


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> So, it would be better to boycott so they do not have a job at all?


Bingo...This guy got it right...Some how people think having no job at all is better than being underpaid and overworked.

And guess what? The poor Chinese fella working at the plants has a choice to not work there.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

what ever...fcuk massive corporations


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

They're going to banish this thread to F88 if you guys keep it up.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

highdelll said:


> what ever...fcuk massive corporations


How about you post more pics of your Flite for us to drool?

Every time I see the white/red color scheme gets me closer to pulling the trigger on the Flite...

BTW how tall are you and what frame size did you get?


----------



## Hellrazor666 (Oct 27, 2008)

BigSharks said:


> Thumbs up to you- enjoy your Dri Star and Sam's Choice. I'll continue to support innovation.
> 
> Maybe I should have amended my last statement it that post to "I'll leave Walmart to the poor and socially irresponsible..."


So innovation like this


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> what ever...fcuk massive corporations


That is great if you truly take a principled stand on it, but that would be extremely hard to do. You would have to forego a lot of technology, products and services that make our lives as cyclists easier and more comfortable. If you can do it, then more power to you. Also, the modern nation states are basically giant incorporated groups of people as well.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I wonder if the majority of you guys realize this but the majority of any of the rack clothing is made in underdeveloped countries in sweat shops, regardless of who is selling it. Your Nike Shirt, and Adidas shoes are made in some dusty country for next to nothing, the workers get paid next to nothing and then they are sold for 50 to 150 dollars in Stores like JC Penney and Sears, and basically any store you would find in a mall. Unless everyone is posting wears made in America clothing then your part of the problem. That includes me. Simply put stuff that is made in America costs more and the majority of the time costs a lot more and has the same quality of merchandise made in other countries. The reason why factories close down and go to other countries is because a lot of Americans belong to unions and go on strikes, and can stop working while there pay increases are negotiated. There is probably no such thing as a union in Asian countries. And Asian workers work for a lot less than us.

+1 for me though because I where New Balance Shoes.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> How about you post more pics of your Flite for us to drool?
> 
> Every time I see the white/red color scheme gets me closer to pulling the trigger on the Flite...
> 
> BTW how tall are you and what frame size did you get?


I'll post pics in another thread soon as I take some snaps...

I'm 6'0" and got the 18"
all my height is in my legs, so the ETTL was a more important factor for me than the "standover"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That is great if you truly take a principled stand on it, but that would be extremely hard to do. You would have to forego a lot of technology, products and services that make our lives as cyclists easier and more comfortable. If you can do it, then more power to you. Also, the modern nation states are basically giant incorporated groups of people as well.


I try, I really do - yet I know that it's damn near impossible to do so 
I bought my macbook from a corporation right?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

highdelll said:


> what ever...fcuk massive corporations


aww you lost the battle against walmart offering great deals and low prices, boo hoo stop your crying!


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's louisssss savin' that papah at Wal-Mart


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

tomsmoto said:


> seems like every place that sells clothes is jumping on the wicking fabric wagon.. most of it works reasonably well.. the shirts are cut to fit baggy and loose,


Target has some nice stuff that isn't baggy and loose.
Besides the common base layer stuff, they also have some warm shirts that are like a jersey with the 1/4 zip, snug fit, stretchy, slightly longer tail.
They also have a couple nice full zip jackets in different weights.

I walked out of there spending about $100 and got:

1. Long sleeved base layer shirt
2. Long base layer pants
3. 1/4 zip shirt
4. Full zip light jacket for cool days
5. Full zip medium weight jacket for cold days.

You could spend that much for *one* bicycle specific jacket. Screw that.
I have enough stuff that when worn in different combinations should get me through the fall/winter/spring.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I have no idea what the picture of what appears to be a soccer shinguard is referring to, but if it's along the same line of thought that I must be a whore because I don't shop at WM, ok. As a starving grad student who spends more on bikes than books, I am all for saving money, but in a way that allows me to remain somewhat socially and environmentally conscious.

I don't support WM, but more importantly, I don't support corporations that rip off ideas from the little guy. UA is not cooler because it costs more, it's cooler because they came up with the technology.

+2 to the above poster that buys New Balance. New Balance and American Apparel are proof that mfg can still be done here. Unfortunately, it's getting harder and harder to find NB that is made in the USA, and there might be some lawsuit involving AA and worker documentation.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

louisssss said:


> aww you lost the battle against walmart offering great deals and low prices, boo hoo stop your crying!


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

highdelll said:


> exactly - here's just one article...
> http://www.indyweek.com/gyrobase/Content?oid=oid:25541
> a simple google search will net you more if you feel so inclined


Wow, that is an interesting article. It is funny how people think Wal-Mart saves them money. My favorite cereal is 2.68 at Walmart and 4.99 at most supermarkets, that is a huge savings but since Wal-mart put Rubbermade out of business and cost many other US jobs our economy has tanked and my house lost $60,000 in value over the last two years. I will gladly spend a few hundred more a year on food and consumer goods if leads to increased wages in this county! $60,000 loss vs. a few thousand or less saved, you do the math. The Lions football stadium that once hosted the Super Bowl just sold for less than $600,000 because there are so few jobs in Detroit. More US manufacturing jobs would really help our country right now! So buy a gravity dropper which is actually made in the US.

Rant over.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

nachomc said:


> Here's louisssss savin' that papah at Wal-Mart


you know how to post pictures, high five!


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Guys please lets just focus on the title of the thread and discuss your experiences with the cheaper performance clothing.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Guys please lets just focus on the title of the thread and discuss your experiences with the cheaper performance clothing.


I have a Champion brand athletic shirt I got from Target. I forget how much it was - $19 or something. Anyway, it's a decent shirt, great for working the back yard, and I usually wear it for the drive to/from a ride. I would not wear it for mountain biking. The cut is wrong - too baggy, no pockets, no zip. I'll stick to cycling specific clothing, personally.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone else find tall sizes to be lacking at most discounters?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Guys please lets just focus on the title of the thread and discuss your experiences with the cheaper performance clothing.


For $93 shipped I got: 
-4 compression long sleeve shirts
-2 full zip wicking jackets
-4 pairs of sweat pants
-1 compression short
-1 fleece jacket
starter brand rocks


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

louisssss said:


> For $93 shipped I got:
> -4 compression long sleeve shirts
> -2 full zip wicking jackets
> -4 pairs of sweat pants
> ...


How do you use their shorts and pants since they have no liner chamois?

Did you get the jackets with the hoodie?

I couldn't find their jackets without the hoodie in the back.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

I can wear it because my ass
doesn't hurt and feels fine with a layer less

iirc my jackets dont have hoods


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

yadda--politics--yadda-yadda--walmart-evil-yadda-corporationy-bad-stuf-balhdy blahdy blah... Okay, I'll admit there are probably all sorts of issues with walmart, and I could offer some significant arguments on both sides, none of which would do ANYTHING to answer the OP's question. The OP knows who and what walmart is and can do all of that research himself....

OP, to answer your question:

I use dri star. IT works. I hjave a bright yellow long sleeve dri-star shirt that I wear all the time when riding, running etc. I've beat the hell out of it, drenched it in mud, sweat and all sorts of etc. I've broken ribs and sustained stitches inducing injuries through it. IT still has no holes, tears etc. hasn't lost color (more than can be said for wearer), wicks and keeps me warm and dry like a dream.

Honestly I have'nt bought a piece of dri-star clothing in several years now.. why? Haven't needed to replace any of them.


----------



## Atari (Aug 25, 2009)

*walmart also sells bike parts..*

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=13012512&findingMethod=rr


----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

louisssss said:


> For $93 shipped I got:
> -4 compression long sleeve shirts
> -2 full zip wicking jackets
> -4 pairs of sweat pants
> ...


and then next year you can spend another $93 to replace all the crap after it all falls apart in the first year.


----------



## MTB_Magic (Nov 10, 2009)

www.peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

For the record, DriStar is made in South America (at least mine is). I've gotten good use out of my shirt. I wear it regularly. I don't mind if it gets torn up by blackberry bushes in the summer.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Okay...*



BigSharks said:


> I agree with the poster who mentioned that all companies are doing the wicking fad. My problem with anyone who isn't Under Armour is that they can offer cheaper prices (be it Nike, Reebok, or Walmart) because they don't have to do any R&D. They can just buy a UA shirt, reverse engineer it, and sell it cheaper.
> 
> I read an article awhile ago where Nike planned on putting upstart UA out of business by copying the designs and formulations, then flood the market with cheaper (and more widely-recognized) swoosh-appareled gear. It didn't work, as can be seen by a visit to a TJ Maxx-type closeout store that will be full of Dri-Fit merchandise, but very little from UA.
> 
> ...


The problem with your logic is that UA didn't invent wicking materials, they just marketed to the masses better than those companies that developed it. Columbia, Patagonia and North Face all have had wicking clothing for over a decade.

Nike has been offering wicking material in their clothes long before UA was a company. I have a Nike dri-fit cycling jersey that I bought around 10 years ago. So I'm not sure how they were "knocking off" UA's product line?

UA didn't have a novel idea, they just did a great marketing job and knocked off more expensive competitors to reach a broader range of people. The irony of your post is that UA's approach that you admire is exactly what you claim is wrong with purchasing from Wal-mart.

It's nice that you're on a moral high horse and promoting paying more money for UA vs. a Wal-mart equivilent but now that you know the truth, I expect that you'll only purchase wicking material from the significantly more expensive Patagonia, since they were the first players on the market?


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Walked into under armor outlet store on the weekend and was disgusted with their prices. I walked out really fast.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

MiniTrail said:


> Not surprised. Outlet stores are nothing but hype from what I've seen.
> 
> hype in retail? weird


Columbia opened an outlet near me a couple of months ago. My wife and I went there opening weekend and got DEALS. I got a titanium zip fleece (which I'm wearing now) for like $29, a button down shirt with the crazy wicking material for $6, a waterproof rain shell (msrp on tag was $85) for $18, etc, etc, etc. That kicked ass.

Picked up some goodies at the Merrell outlet over this past weekend too


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

Campmor closeouts rock


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Wal-mart haters might want to rethink*

Google "walmart green." Go ahead.

And FWIW, I HATE my local Walmart. Can't get in and get out. Can't get help. Can't park.

And I really, really admire companies like Patagonia. But I don't buy their t-shirts.

But, really, WalMart seems to be making some strides.

And to really pi$$ alot of people off, it's not Wal-mart's fault. They are the winners in this capitalist system we have. Free markets are free markets. A whole lot of people have opted not to shop elsewhere including ALL of the immigrant community we have here in my fine city. Why are they here? Jobs.

Do you really want to change things? Do you?


----------



## fda47 (Aug 26, 2009)

I've been looking for cold weather gear as well and the Starter brand for Wally is one I'm looking at but after inspection, they look more like hot weather base layer used more for it's wicking feature as I don't see any insulating layer. May be wrong and they might have others but that's all I saw.

Also looked at Duofold at Sports Authority for about $12-$13 more and the mid-weight seems more suited as cold gear. So for about $46, you get a set of tops and bottoms. I like UA gear but for the price of just the tops, I can have tops/bottoms with Duofold.


----------



## Bandin (Apr 24, 2009)

I've never really understood all the Walmart hate. They provide hundreds of thousands of jobs to people worldwide and provide low prices to even more people who need it. Of course they pay as little as possible, that's how they keep prices low, but having little pay is definitely better than having no pay. And sweat shops suck, of course, but again, even though the pay and working conditions are terrible, the alternatives are working in even worse conditions with less pay.

The only valid point for Walmart hate is running mom and pop shops out of business.

Now then, onto the topic: I wear a Reebok brand wicking shirt and it works like a champ. Picked it up for $15 at Sports Authority and I'll never ride without it. I actually use the bottom of it to soak the sweat out of my helmet pads and it's dry again within 2 minutes, I love it.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

just got ALL of my walmart stuff, took them 2 days to get it to my door. stuff feels good and warm


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

I wear Walmart clothes a lot-shirts and shorts for outer wear. Compression shorts under the regular shorts for short rides. Compression shirts under the regular shirts for cooler rides. I do have proper biking shorts for longer rides when I like the chamois-they are not Walmart shorts, but I honestly couldn't tell you right now whose name is on the tag. The way I look at it is my riding clothes are "play clothes"-no need to waste a lot of money on something that is going to see nothing but rough/dirty use. That is competition... if Under Armor can't bring a similar price to the table.... well that is capitalism. Anyways, I don't see under armor going out of business anytime soon, all of the high school kids are buying that stuff so they can look like their favorite pros (who get huge endorsements/get it for free yeah, costs more because of R+D.... well throw in a huge marketing campaign-that's where I think most of YOUR dollar is going on that stuff).

And no, the cheaper stuff doesn't just fall apart with a few uses... my shirts and shorts are a couple of years old. The compression shorts are showing some wear because sitting on a bike seat and pedaling makes that a high-wear item.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

www.peopleofwalmart.com
THIS is why I can't shop at WalMart.
Call me eliteist,call me a snob, I don't care.
It is a constant reminder of how the country is going to h e double hockey sticks in a handbag.
Fortunatly I live in a large metro area where I have options, and can shop Target, Best Buy, etc...
I've got no problem paying more, so my kids don't have to ask me why someones shirt says f*ck you, you f*ucking f*cker!!

I will send my wife there by herself late at night to do my dirty work if there's a _really_good deal.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

MTB_Magic said:


> www.peopleofwalmart.com


Oops, Sorry!!
I got to the bottom of the first page, and was so excited that nobody had posted the link, I jizzed in my pantsand completely forgot there was a second page to this thread.

Didn't mean to steal your thunder like Walmart steals the wonder years from millions of Chinese kids toiling away to feed their familes (at least the ones that their parents haven't sent away to orphanages because they're female).


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

It's hard to resist the low prices W-M provides, but it's really not worth it when you factor in all the negative impact it has both on communities and the economy as a whole. I won't get into them...run a quick google search and you'll find dozens of websites devoted to it. 

Alas, you can't fault W-M too much - they're just taking advantage of capitalism. Consumers need to smarten up and start paying attention to what and where they're buying. Because by spending your money there, you're effectively supporting their practices.


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Anyone wear Walmart's starts sports clothes?
> 
> They are dirt cheap and I really like their 1/4 zip pullovers. I don't care at all when it gets covered with mud and it is surprisingly very resistant to rips from getting stuck on branches and thorns.
> 
> Of course the bling factor is not there, if you care about that at all!


Just bought three of the long sleeved shirts for $12 a piece, thank you Walmart.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

ajmelin said:


> Oops, Sorry!!
> I got to the bottom of the first page, and was so excited that nobody had posted the link, I jizzed in my pantsand completely forgot there was a second page to this thread.
> 
> Didn't mean to steal your thunder* like Walmart steals the wonder years from millions of Chinese kids toiling away to feed their familes* (at least the ones that their parents haven't sent away to orphanages because they're female).


its better for them to have a job at all than to have no job. They are just as happy working for less wages, as some laborers in america are just fine making $10/hr. Its probably why China's economy is growing and america is shrinking at the same rate. If walmart didn't give them jobs, another corporation such as KMart or Target will.

so all you people crying against walmart keep crying, its funny. And all those who dont shop at walmart, thats good for you! less lines for me, and they surely dont need your business they make enough profits...


----------



## trailtrash (Jun 25, 2009)

Bandin said:


> I've never really understood all the Walmart hate. They provide hundreds of thousands of jobs to people worldwide and provide low prices to even more people who need it. Of course they pay as little as possible, that's how they keep prices low, but having little pay is definitely better than having no pay. And sweat shops suck, of course, but again, even though the pay and working conditions are terrible, the alternatives are working in even worse conditions with less pay.
> 
> The only valid point for Walmart hate is running mom and pop shops out of business.
> 
> Now then, onto the topic: I wear a Reebok brand wicking shirt and it works like a champ. Picked it up for $15 at Sports Authority and I'll never ride without it. I actually use the bottom of it to soak the sweat out of my helmet pads and it's dry again within 2 minutes, I love it.


there is the fact that they run the mom and pop shops out of business and also some larger shops.
these shops have been in communities for decades.they offered each other competition and also provided more variety from low and to high end merchandise.
quite often what you bought in these shops were made in America or in my case Canada therefore employing more of your fellow countrymen who worked hard to get where they did to make a decent wage with decent benefits selling homemade products supporting local economies.
then in comes a walmart undercutting everyone making it impossible to compete with there prices putting these shops and there employees out of work.
Now the only option left for some of these people is to work for a walmart making a fraction of what they used to for a corp.that sells foreign made products that are generally cheaper quality (therefore putting local manufacturers out of business).
You think these people should be happy because they just have a job making ten bucks an hour? With that kind of an income now the only place you can afford to shop is walmart because they have undercut everyone else.
every one in the community makes less money and there is no competition so you're stuck buying there foreign made crap while the corp. makes big profits bringing down the standard of living.
I haven't stepped into a walmart for at least 8 yrs.I'd rather spend a little more and look for better quality stuff (made in north america if I can still find it) and support my local economies.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

louisssss said:


> its better for them to have a job at all than to have no job. .


that's right buddy, you send your 10 y.o. kid to go work at a sh!tty factory for 12 hours a day then...It'll help pay the rent


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

highdelll said:


> that's right buddy, you send your 10 y.o. kid to go work at a sh!tty factory for 12 hours a day then...It'll help pay the rent


why would i need to do that? if i did have a 10yrold kid he'd be forced to go to school by law in america. and some would say a pretty shitty school compared to those around the world.


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

I forgot to mention the Dri Star long sleeved shirts I purchased at *Walmart* say made in Jordan.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

walangkatapat said:


> I forgot to mention the Dri Star long sleeved shirts I purchased at *Walmart* say made in Jordan.


awesome...
http://www.corpwatch.org/article.php?id=13567


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

highdelll said:


> awesome...
> http://www.corpwatch.org/article.php?id=13567


What's your solution?


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

highdelll said:


> awesome...
> http://www.corpwatch.org/article.php?id=13567


awesome! maybe even in other countries will have a higher employment rate than America soon! at least they have jobs unlike every other american


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

walangkatapat said:


> What's your solution?


don't really have one
I just _TRY_ to avoid products that come from sweatshops and such - I'm not perfect, but I aim to be a conscientious consumer
just posting that so others might be too :thumbsup:
fair trade, recycling etc - every little bit helps IMO


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

walangkatapat said:


> What's your solution?


What's YOUR solution?


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

nachomc said:


> What's YOUR solution?


Seems to me the responsibility would be on the government of the country where those goods are produced.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

Ken in KC said:


> The problem with your logic is that UA didn't invent wicking materials, they just marketed to the masses better than those companies that developed it. Columbia, Patagonia and North Face all have had wicking clothing for over a decade.
> 
> Nike has been offering wicking material in their clothes long before UA was a company. I have a Nike dri-fit cycling jersey that I bought around 10 years ago. So I'm not sure how they were "knocking off" UA's product line?
> 
> ...


UA has been around for close to 13-14 yrs, IIRC. The irony is that even though we're speaking in generalities with years, the company would predate your Nike knockoff. My understanding is that the company founder had a football background and came up with a product that wicked water and sweat to be worn under jerseys.

I don't doubt mountain climbing companies had similar products- they've known forever that cotton kills. I am a huge fan of Patagonia, one of the most environmentally conscious manufacturers on the planet. I am more than happy to spend a few bucks more on their shirts (of which I have a few).

And thank you very much for informing me of the truth, as you (incorrectly) understand it.

+1 to HighdeIII - I try to conduct myself in the same way. If consumers would get serious about holding monolithic corporations accountable for the way they treat human beings, I believe real change could be fostered without a dramatic negative impact on stakeholder bottom lines.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

BigSharks said:


> I am more than happy to spend a few bucks more on their shirts (of which I have a few).


If things were really only a "few bucks more", I'd be happy to pay a little extra too, but when stuff is 3 times as much (ex. $18 for a simple base layer top vs.$54 for a UA base layer top), I simply am not going to pay THAT much more.


----------



## walangkatapat (Jun 2, 2009)

fightnut said:


> If things were really only a "few bucks more", I'd be happy to pay a little extra too, but when stuff is 3 times as much (ex. $18 for a simple base layer top vs.$54 for a UA base layer top), I simply am not going to pay THAT much more.


For myself it's not paying that much more, I simply don't have the money to pay that much. As the saying goes,"No money, no Honey."


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Picked up a 2XL Dri Star compression shirt last night. The sleeves come up half way between my wrists and elbow, and I've never worn anything larger than XL in any brand. 

Quality for price seems OK, but the sizing tells me that not a lot of thought went into the garment. If 3XL doesn't fit I'll spend the money and get REI brand.


----------



## gnatiAZ (Feb 20, 2008)

*Love IT*

I'm a fan of the Wal-Mart dri more clothes. I bought a couple tees on sale for like $6 bux apiece. They last a long time and work well. The sizing is a bit off though, just buy a size bigger than what you normally wear.

I think wal-mart is awesome. If you don't agree with Wal-mart business practices don't shop there or work there, simple as that. :thumbsup:


----------



## ncblue (Nov 12, 2009)

After reading this post, I went out and bought a zip up Dri-Star zip jacket @ Wally World. After riding for 4 hours today, it is my new favorite cycle jacket.

Good quality, looks good, sporty and fits great for $15.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

gnatiAZ said:


> I'm a fan of the Wal-Mart dri more clothes. I bought a couple tees on sale for like $6 bux apiece. They last a long time and work well. The sizing is a bit off though, just buy a size bigger than what you normally wear.
> 
> I think wal-mart is awesome. If you don't agree with Wal-mart business practices don't shop there or work there, simple as that. :thumbsup:


You're not the only one! apparently many MANY people all around the USA love wal-mart because they shop there all the time!

Its just the nubs in here that think they can get a better deal elsewhere that are hating. But in the end we all know they will go there if walmart has the item they want at a cheaper price than going elsewhere to get it.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Do they have colors other than black for the jackets?


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

I love Walmart. I buy Walmart stock every month. Mom and Pop stores do not pay me divident for my investment. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

Removed my own post because this is MTB forum and I don't feel like getting into a political/economic debate on it.

Peace.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

olegbabich said:


> I love Walmart. I buy Walmart stock every month. Mom and Pop stores do not pay me divident for my investment. :thumbsup:


sad but true 

@ louisssss, what's a 'nub'


----------



## ncblue (Nov 12, 2009)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Do they have colors other than black for the jackets?


I bought a navy jacket, and I saw red and I think a gray in the store.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

highdelll said:


> sad but true
> 
> @ louisssss, what's a 'nub'


It's apparently NOT a guy who just STARTED mtb'ng, but someone who has been riding for a long time and doesn't like to go to Wal-Mart.

Also see: "highdell"


----------



## michaelblade (Oct 18, 2006)

*Guilty As Charged*

Will the rich riders please sponser me with approved products? I read labels and seldom find USA. Maybe Obama will fix it. We should have nuked the gay whales along time ago.But now its too late. It's like the kid that asked his dad,"Why didn't somebody do something?" Greed and selfishness along with hate are the reasons for a FUBAR . I buy dogfood at wm. One of my oldest best MTB pals works there. He's redhaired and a minority at work. He has poor health and doesn't ride anymore. I guess that was one of the few places he could get hired. 
I got this T shirt at wm. I'm an artist and I like to customize things.
As Chris Hawk says, "Peace,Love,Surf"
Ride on, Blade


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*I'm hearing you, but I'm not hearing you*

+1 to HighdeIII - I try to conduct myself in the same way. If consumers would get serious about holding monolithic corporations accountable for the way they treat human beings, I believe real change could be fostered without a dramatic negative impact on stakeholder bottom lines.[/QUOTE]

You can like and support whatever product line you want. Here (above) you sound so "progressive" but I still don't understand the comment about poor people. That's not especially funny or forward-thinking. You leave me perplexed.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*I'm hearing you, but I'm not hearing you*

+1 to HighdeIII - I try to conduct myself in the same way. If consumers would get serious about holding monolithic corporations accountable for the way they treat human beings, I believe real change could be fostered without a dramatic negative impact on stakeholder bottom lines.[/QUOTE]

You can like and support whatever product line you want. Here (above) you sound so "progressive" but I still don't understand the comment about poor people. That's not especially funny or forward-thinking. You leave me perplexed.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

*at gthcarolina and others:*

Yeah, I get that and it was unnecessary and poorly worded. The point I was trying to make is that those who can afford to pay a little bit more (like myself- although I am far from rich) should do that and be a little more responsible, and those that need to scrimp and save and claw for every cent are welcome to go to WM, because being socially conscious is one thing, but being able to put enough food on the table is quite another.

I originally intended to only post about the merits of Under Armour (a company which I have no connection to other than admiring their history and products), and kind of caught myself up in a WM rant. I try to avoid those, because without specifics, I interned in a pretty specialized department with them as I finished my undergrad a number of years ago- and have a perspective on just what a rotten corporate culture they have.

My entire point on the DriStar/Starter/etc. brand of compression wear is this- like Nike, Reebok, Target brand (which I think is licensing of Champion's brand), and a million others; Walmart's brand is just a ripoff of hard work and R&D done by another company. It's cheating, and in the end really discourages innovation- which is one of the only means by which America can still compete in manufacturing.


----------



## LilJr (Oct 27, 2009)

I like the dri-star stuff. I wear the compression shorts and love them. I also have two long sleeve compression shirts and a short sleeve compression shirt. I've had my stuff for a couple years and it still is working great. I also have plenty of Pearl Izumi stuff and I love it, and at least I have some experience with high end stuff. For the price, the quality of the dri-star gear is great. If you are curious about it, buy some and try it out. If you don't care for it, just remember that at least you didn't just pay $60 for a UA shirt.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

this thread sure is promoting walmarts great prices for athletic wear 

all of you guys saying that they use sweatshops for manufacturing these items... you think they're FORCED to go there? Those people go there because they get paid to work there, its not slave labor. Just like people that crap all over mcdonald's minimum wage workers, they voluntarily work there... If they dont want to work there, or if people boycott mcdonalds because they pay so little, then you're making those workers WORSE OFF because they will be out of a job. Its very simple. China has sweatshops, it is a major part of their economy, and it is expanding. Unlike america's shrinking economy...


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

Yep, I wear the cheap-o Walmart dri-star shirts, too. They cost about 1/3 to 1/2 as much as big name brands, and do the job just as well. I'd much rather tear a $12-15 shirt on a tree branch than a $35 shirt that basically serves the same purpose.


----------



## BLOWNDFIZ (Sep 1, 2009)

I bit the bullet and fought the "Black Friday" crowd and tried on and bought me 4 articles of Dri-Star clothing. Here is exactly where the tags say they are made.

Lighter Compression Pants - Egypt - $10
Heavier Compression Pants - Jordan - $10
Long Sleeve Compression Shirt - Mexico - $10
Zip Hooded Jacket - Bangledesh - $15

All for less than $50!!!

For comparison my new Fox Jersey was made in Vietnam...:skep:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

gthcarolina said:


> +1 to HighdeIII - I try to conduct myself in the same way. If consumers would get serious about holding monolithic corporations accountable for the way they treat human beings, I believe real change could be fostered without a dramatic negative impact on stakeholder bottom lines.
> 
> You can like and support whatever product line you want. Here (above) you sound so "progressive" but I still don't understand the comment about poor people. That's not especially funny or forward-thinking. You leave me perplexed.


what did I say about poor people?


----------



## shrubeck (May 11, 2006)

If I may stay on topic here, how is the Dri-Star stuff for winter riding? I'm looking for some clothes I can use in the 30°-40° range. I get pretty warm while riding (shorts and a jersey if it's over about 50°), so I'm having a hard time finding something warm and wind proof enough for 30s without getting too sweaty.


----------



## DParks (Oct 3, 2009)

You have to look around but they have different types of compression pants. They have the thinner material ones that is the same thickness of the compression shirts and then they also have some that are thicker. I bought a pair of the thicker ones and have worn them on days when the temp was in the 40's. They worked great. As for the tops, I have one of the 1/4 zip tops that is pretty good. I will wear one or two of the long sleeve synthetic tops then that 1/4 zip and was almost too warm. These things aren't windproof but I am sure you could find a light windbreaker to wear if you wanted something windproof. 

The only down side to the dri-star stuff is that they are made for people who are 6' and under. I am 6'3" so the pants are a bit short and the sleeves tend to be above my wrists. Not the end of the world, especially since the a pair of pants, compression shirt, and 1/4 zip pullover will be under $35.

This is my nice and informative post.
Read below for the rest.


----------



## DParks (Oct 3, 2009)

Since this post is about Dri-Star and its functionability I do not understand why everyone is making such a fuss about the corporate side of Wal-Mart. No one is forced to work there and no one is forced to shop there. I found its place because it put much of what people need under one roof. Were they the first to do it? No. I notice that Target, K Mart, BJ's, Costco, and Meijer were left out of this large, greedy, blah blah blah, discussion.

Look at all of your riding gear, including your bike. How much of it was made in the United States? Probably very little. How many of you use a camelbak, or ride a trek or some other large company bike? Are reading this on a computer? Have a cell phone? Drive a car? See where I am going with this????? The people who have been blasting large corporations probably have a ton of products from large corporations sitting around them now. But I guess since they don't shop at Wal-Mart, they are making a difference. Please.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

DParks said:


> Since this post is about Dri-Star and its functionability I do not understand why everyone is making such a fuss about the corporate side of Wal-Mart. No one is forced to work there and no one is forced to shop there. I found its place because it put much of what people need under one roof. Were they the first to do it? No. I notice that Target, K Mart, BJ's, Costco, and Meijer were left out of this large, greedy, blah blah blah, discussion.
> 
> Look at all of your riding gear, including your bike. How much of it was made in the United States? Probably very little. How many of you use a camelbak, or ride a trek or some other large company bike? Are reading this on a computer? Have a cell phone? Drive a car? See where I am going with this????? The people who have been blasting large corporations probably have a ton of products from large corporations sitting around them now. But I guess since they don't shop at Wal-Mart, they are making a difference. Please.


exactly my point, except better said. all you idiots that blame walmart for making your life miserable, please go ahead and stop shopping for any name brand. Please make your own electronics and clothes. You'll keep the employment in the USA that way!!!!111

on a side note, i took my dri star clothing out for a 45F ride today. it was a quick fast around the neighborhood ride for about 45 mins. i was going fast! What was great was that i was kept fairly warm with only 1 long sleeve wicking tee and 1 wicking hoody. i also didn't sweat nearly as much as what i used to wear: hanes t shirt, TNF thin fleece, columbia windbreaker. With that outfit, i'd end my ride and end up sweaty as a beast. I'm happy with the Dri star's quality so far...


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

louisssss said:


> this thread sure is promoting walmarts great prices for athletic wear
> 
> all of you guys saying that they use sweatshops for manufacturing these items... you think they're FORCED to go there? Those people go there because they get paid to work there, its not slave labor. Just like people that crap all over mcdonald's minimum wage workers, they voluntarily work there... If they dont want to work there, or if people boycott mcdonalds because they pay so little, then you're making those workers WORSE OFF because they will be out of a job. Its very simple. China has sweatshops, it is a major part of their economy, and it is expanding. Unlike america's shrinking economy...


But it is slave labor. Similar things happen with the construction that has suddenly stopped in Dubai. Companies go to poor countries with desperate workers, offer them X amount of dollars to work (and charge a fee for this opportunity) then transport them to the job sites, take their passports, pay them a percentage of what they were promised and hold them in squaller camps.

Here, most people aren't forced to work anywhere. but some people's circumstances force them in to working in low-pay jobs. Like you said, some job is better than no-job. We as workers can still fight for ourselves. People more privileged can still stand up for those who aren't.

My problem with Walmart is more with the average employee's attitude there and how the stores are kept. The store frustrates me, dirty stores, long lines, incompetent cashiers, moldy produce, and more frustrating than anything, is the stores having massive amounts of the same thing, rather than a variety of items like some of our local grocery stores. As a company, yes, they provide jobs. They keep people working without benefits, but so do many other places. I work without benefits in EMS and starting pay at my department is less than starting pay at the local McDonald's.

Besides, for groceries, there are plenty of places in my city to get better food at a lower price. Farmer's markets, local butcher, a locally owned supermarket, and a few different ethnic grocers in town have fresher, cheaper, food.

Dparks - I agree, for the most part the big box stores are one in the same. I have plenty of Targets wicking shirts that I ride in. Meijers in my area are a little better store conditions than Walmart, Target store are generally pretty clean and better staffed. Each store and region's manager can make a difference here.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

emtnate said:


> *But it is slave labor. Similar things happen with the construction that has suddenly stopped in Dubai. Companies go to poor countries with desperate workers, offer them X amount of dollars to work (and charge a fee for this opportunity) then transport them to the job sites, take their passports, pay them a percentage of what they were promised and hold them in squaller camps. *
> 
> Here, most people aren't forced to work anywhere. but some people's circumstances force them in to working in low-pay jobs. Like you said, some job is better than no-job. We as workers can still fight for ourselves. People more privileged can still stand up for those who aren't.
> 
> ...


bolded is ******** unless you have proof with references. if no proof, then stop spreading lies.

your beef with walmart stores apply to you, and you only. i can easily say my walmart has lots of varieties, fresh fruits, short lines, and etc. They actually do. I cannot tell a diff between the cashiers' competence vs my local targets' employees.

So you avoid walmart (made with cheap labor) clothes, but you buy target's (made with cheap labor) clothes. what are you saying, you just completely debunked what u were arguing about.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

To all those that reject the idea that a consumer should seek out the best product for their money:

What do you propose we buy, and why? Also, what would it cost?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm saying my beef with walmart mainly is limited to my local stores. The others in my town are better. I don't like the fact that affordable clothes are made with slave / sweatshop labor, but my hands are tied with my income. I buy local and made in US as much as I can. I realize my target branded stuff is made in the same ways and types of factories as Walmart, like I said, the big box stores are one in the same.

The items you bolded, I did provide a link. However I did not fact check it. I have not flown to Dubai and Jordan to witness their working conditions first hand. 

There's also plenty of sweat shops and slave labor here in the United States. I've been in a fashion labels sew shop here in the States, and conditions were horrible. Stateside human trafficking is still a major problem. Just because it is unpleasant, does not mean it is a lie.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

your link is under the "OPINION" section of the website, hence is void of any facts.

so you propose we make everything in america, do you know that will never ever happen? americans aren't willing to work for less. they think they are better than everyone else and should be paid the highest wages. 

Please reference where there is slavery going on in making the cheap clothes you're wearing.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

louisssss said:


> your link is under the "OPINION" section of the website, hence is void of any facts.
> 
> so you propose we make everything in america, do you know that will never ever happen? americans aren't willing to work for less. they think they are better than everyone else and should be paid the highest wages.
> 
> Please reference where there is slavery going on in making the cheap clothes you're wearing.


It is my opinion that you should move to China, Bangladesh, India et. al.
and report back - that is IF you have internet...doubtful if you truly lived that way.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

highdelll said:


> It is my opinion that you should move to China, Bangladesh, India et. al.
> and report back - that is IF you have internet...doubtful if you truly lived that way.


thanks for sharing your opinion. 
my opinion is you go there and do something about it. How about giving the first 1000 people u see $10 each?


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

You know what is hilarious about this thread? Most of the people on here would NEVER buy a bike at Wal-Mart. I don't get it. You have no problems buying riding gear here, but not a bike? Why is that? Because the quality isn't there? 

I am not saying that the Dri-Stuff from Wal-Mart is/isn't good, I just find it ironic that there are people out there that can justify anything to themselves (the Dri-Fit is made in China and a Fox jersey is made in China, so why not buy the Dri-Fit). And just because it is made in China doesn't mean it is bad, but personally, when possible, I'll buy something made in the USA. I'd rather have as much of my money stay here. The more stuff we buy that is made here, the more jobs it will create, the more companies will want/need to stay here. It is socio-economics.

Personally, I'd rather save my money and buy one nice jersey from someone like Swobo (that makes 'em here) than buy 10 from Wal-Mart. And I can almost guarantee my one from Swobo would outlast the 10.


----------



## gnatiAZ (Feb 20, 2008)

*Apples and Oranges*

I would never buy a bike from walmart. Yes the quality is not there. I don't see how you can compare the bikes to the shirts. The failure of any component on a wally bike compared to the failure of a t-shirt are quite different. I'm willing to wear a worn out shirt... but not a bike with a broken seatpost.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

louisssss said:


> thanks for sharing your opinion.
> my opinion is you go there and do something about it. How about giving the first 1000 people u see $10 each?


ok, gimme $25,000...


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

highdelll said:


> ok, gimme $25,000...


no you're rich enough to buy american made goods and to not buy anything from walmart, you do something about it and fund those people out of hard labor.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

seriously tho louissssssssssssss
if you cant agree that either forced/ slave labor, a form of indentured servitude , severely substandard work conditions and/or ethics occur in those factories, then I don't know what you can agree with.
Sh!t, that even happens here on good ol' US of A - I have no "proof", but anybody with half a braincell knows that it does...
How can I 'prove' that the moon rose tonight?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> seriously tho louissssssssssssss
> if you cant agree that either forced/ slave labor, a form of indentured servitude , severely substandard work conditions and/or ethics occur in those factories, then I don't know what you can agree with.
> Sh!t, that even happens here on good ol' US of A - I have no "proof", but anybody with half a braincell knows that it does...
> How can I 'prove' that the moon rose tonight?


Easy, You go outside and simply point to the moon ... just as you simply point to proof of people who are imprisoned against their will and forced to do a job that they did not consent to do.

PS. I shopped around for compression tights for cold weather, and I decided on Nike. They were a bit heavier and more comfortable than Underarmor, IMO. I didn't go to Wally World.


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Patagonia = same sh*t.

Pick up any of there catalogs. They list where the stuff is made. Here are some China, Vietnam, Thailand that accounts for 95% of the items in there catalog.

So now the choice is $120 for a made in China top or $15 for a made in China top. 


Your Dollar = Your choice


----------



## justin84 (Sep 28, 2009)

here's my .02 about walmart..

i can fight on the side of labor all day long but america has lost the battle in low end consumer goods at low price points. if your buying a car, building a house or even buying a high end bike you can still get it produced in america by a professional work force.. but when it comes to cheap tshirts, crappy sporting goods and garbage food walmart wins... 

walmart specializes in nothing but low end goods with low price points. they sell cheap crap for the masses.. if your buying a good bike, highend sporting goods or quality food chances are you'll buy it at your local shops that specialize in it..

but what do i know, im just a stupid drywaller that rides a bike every now and then.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

emtnate said:


> The items you bolded, I did provide a link. However I did not fact check it. I have not flown to Dubai and Jordan to witness their working conditions first hand.
> lie.


Glad you mentioned Jordan. I'm from Jordan but living in the US and have visited many of the facilities which you are referring to. Normal facilities as you would find in the US. No slave labor or any other crap you talked about. So your claim and argument is completely false.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

justin84 said:


> but what do i know, im just a stupid drywaller that rides a bike every now and then.


'rock' on!!
(former hanger myself)


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

highdelll said:


> seriously tho louissssssssssssss
> if you cant agree that either forced/ slave labor, a form of indentured servitude , severely substandard work conditions and/or ethics occur in those factories, then I don't know what you can agree with.
> Sh!t, that even happens here on good ol' US of A - I have no "proof", but anybody with half a braincell knows that it does...
> How can I 'prove' that the moon rose tonight?


when u can find me proof that those people have been kidnapped and FORCED to work then i'll believe you. but if you can't then stfu about slavery and forced labor because you're just spreading more lies on these forums.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> 'rock' on!!
> (former hanger myself)


Then you should know what a taper is .


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Then you should know what a taper is .


I do...
done a bit of that myself...
...but why do I feel like this is a loaded statement? :skep:
-I'm probably paranoid


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Glad you mentioned Jordan. I'm from Jordan but living in the US and have visited many of the facilities which you are referring to. Normal facilities as you would find in the US. No slave labor or any other crap you talked about. So your claim and argument is completely false.


Actually highdell brought up Jordan with this link. I just mentioned it along with another article I recently read about the same thing.

Louisssss - By technical definition, holding a willful employee hostage by confiscating passports, lying about wages and them not paying them for months may not be slavery, but it's close enough. We've evolved past using whips and shackles like in ancient rome, but it is still a horrible way to treat another human being.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

highdelll said:


> I do...
> done a bit of that myself...
> ...but why do I feel like this is a loaded statement? :skep:
> -I'm probably paranoid


Old school hangers joke , a taper is the thing on the end of a turd that keeps your a$$hole from slaming closed .


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

emtnate said:


> Actually highdell brought up Jordan with this link. I just mentioned it along with another article I recently read about the same thing.


Sorry I can't take anything in that link too seriously.

I'm sure rare incidents happen. They happen everywhere. I'm sure they even happened in the perfect mythical world of Atlantis! But I don't make generalizations based on that.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Old school hangers joke , a taper is the thing on the end of a turd that keeps your a$$hole from slaming closed .


hahaha
never heard that one


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

I think that anything that gets someone out to ride is a good thing. So if you have to buy a jersey at Wal-Mart to be able/willing to ride then go for it. As I said in my post, I won't, but I don't expect others to do so. I would say that all Chinese stuff is _not_ created equally and there are Chinese "sweat shops" (and I am not going to prove it here, just search it, I am sure you'll find it) and there are places in China that treat workers fairly. All I ask is you do some research before you buy. I do.

The _Wal-Mart*ization*_ of our economy has put us in the economic situation we're in. The American consumer has a skewed view of how things work. We all want (and deserve) a living wage. Yet when we go to the store, we want everything at the absolute cheapest price, not considering who our money goes to. The downward spiral of this has continued to move manufacturing/jobs to places where labor is cheaper and cheaper. Remember, in the 60's-70's, Japan was cheap labor, then 80's-90's it was Taiwan and now it is China. Soon it will be someone else.

All that being said, if it is made in America doesn't necessarily mean it is the best. I buy for the quality first. So if two things are of equal quality, I'll pick the American made one every time. Wal-Mart used to promote the American manufacturers they supported, but that isn't the case anymore. Does that make Wal-Mart evil? No. Have they lost their way in order to continue to keep their stock price at a certain level? Yes. I am betting Sam Walton wouldn't like what his company has turned into.


----------



## BLOWNDFIZ (Sep 1, 2009)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> , I'll buy something made in the USA. I'd rather have as much of my money stay here. The more stuff we buy that is made here, the more jobs it will create, the more companies will want/need to stay here. It is socio-economics.


I just wonder where the raw materials used in the production of what we buy that is "Made in the USA" is actually sourced in the USA.

You see I work in Manufacturing and Distribution and know for fact that many USA companies source, especially steel and wood, from outside of the US. Many of our suppliers may "finish" the goods we get in the US, but the raw materials these USA companies used were still imported.

So when we think we are keeping our money here, are we really???


----------



## BLOWNDFIZ (Sep 1, 2009)

My experience so far with the Dri-Star has been limited to 2 rides. 1 urban ride, 39 degrees. 1 XC ride 55 degrees. The urban ride I wore the heavier Dri-Star compression pants, Fox riding shorts, Fox riding jersey and Dri-Star hooded zip jacket. After leaving the garage I immediately turned around and added a North Face windbreaker since the jacket and jersey wee no match for 39 degrees and wind. The XC ride I wore the same attire and was burning up at the end of the short 2.5 mile loop trail I was riding.

I will say I am very pleased so far with the product.


----------



## BDT (Jul 29, 2009)

gthcarolina said:


> They are the winners in this capitalist system we have.


^^^That is the truth. Sam Walton was the Julian Absalon of capitalism.

I worked for Walmart for a few years. I know many companies probably function the same way, but after witnessing how employees were treated I won't shop at Walmart no matter how low the prices get.

I love my LBS. If they went out of business b/c I (and others like me) saved a little $$ buying jerseys and tights it would suck. The LBS sponsors races, gives me tech advice, has TdF parties, and supports my local bike club. Walmart has never done any of these things.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

louisssss said:


> this thread sure is promoting walmarts great prices for athletic wear


I keep coming back to this thread to laugh at this post. It's like louisssss thinks he's the Dremer03 of Wal-Mart on the MTBR forums. You keep fighting the good fight, buddy. Maybe you can make your own Wal-Mart experience forum and get them to buy you some dope Dri-Fit and a Next full suspension bike.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> ...I am betting Sam Walton wouldn't like what his company has turned into.


:yesnod:


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

+1 for Champion C9 by Target. I have several of their stuff, pretty decent for the price IMO. Today I just picked up a Technical Shell Jacket on clearance for $15.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

trek7100 said:


> +1 for Champion C9 by Target. I have several of their stuff, pretty decent for the price IMO. Today I just picked up a Technical Shell Jacket on clearance for $15.


i got my starter wicking jacket that kept me warm up to 50F + a t shirt for $9 @ walmart thats 40% off your target price...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

trek7100 said:


> +1 for Champion C9 by Target. I have several of their stuff, pretty decent for the price IMO. Today I just picked up a Technical Shell Jacket on clearance for $15.


I do like the Champion stuff. I have one of their shirts that I usually wear before and after a ride. It's super light weight and very comfortable. I originally bought it for back packing but ended up getting a different shirt. I think this shirt would still be great for back packing though due to its weight and comfort.


----------



## HSMITH (Aug 11, 2009)

If you think WalMart or other large corporations are the problem I can only urge you to educate yourself and see the real reason wages are depressed and manufacturing is moving overseas. Unless you work for the government you wouldn't have a job if it weren't for some 'mean bastard' somewhere trying to get rich, and neither would anyone else. I'll take greedy bastards and their pros and cons over the government anytime. 

The wallyworld 'technical' fabric clothes are decent, directly comparable to my UA gear in the heat. The UA Cold Gear is better in the cold.


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

I've been wearing a Wal Mart Dri Star compression long sleeve shirts underneath a 
Columbia windbreaker on night rides. Monday I had 2 Dri Star shirts on, it was -3 deg F and I was sweating after 45 minutes. Tonight it was 10 deg F and I wore 1 Dri Star shirt under the windbreaker. It was perfect, and did it's job wicking moisture away from my skin. 

My 2 shirts and a fleece pull over were under $40 and they work as well as any of the big name brand outdoor wear I own, where you can't buy a basic wicking shirt for $40.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

the problem is: what do i wear to prevent the wind from penetrating my clothes & to wick the sweat at the same time?

the regular wicking clothes aren't warm enough in heavy winds, and wind breakers prevent any sweat from escaping making me wet and cold.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

i'll shop at walmart. why should i pay double the price for baby clothes when they will outgrow it faster than the time it takes me to get home from the store? 
thermal shirts for myself, good price on laundry detergent, toilet paper, and bang around clothing.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

should i stop shopping at target also?


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

Dropout33 said:


> Walmart and Target have some great riding gear. I have bought gear in both stores. I also find some sick deals on the high end stuff at Marshalls and TJ Max.
> 
> Recently picked up a Sugoi 1/4 zip top for 19.99. That was a steal.
> Smartwool socks, picked up 5 pairs at Marshalls for 4.99 each.


marshall's is great if you have the patience to look for your size which is never in the right spot and alot of times on a different size hanger. i don't have the patience to shop for clothing at marshall's but you can find great deals on pots and pans that were marked down 50% for having a little nick. i'm all about the cookware. :thumbsup:


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

I hate walmart with a passion, it takes me twice as long to do my shopping. I can never find a parking spot, I often wait in the check out line because someone is auguing over a 35 cent coupon and the manager has to get called in. And (at least in my local store) the fruit and veggies suck, they are actually over priced to what i can get from my local grocery store. I do my grocery shopping at a local store. My essentials (toilet paper, paper towels, laundry detergent) however I have been picking up at cosco with my parents membership (dirt poor college kid here)

As to the wicking clothing. I have two shirts i got from target 3 years ago, they work great and they was on sale for 9 bucks a piece.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

roc865 said:


> i don't have the patience to shop for clothing at marshall's but you can find great deals on pots and pans that were marked down 50% for having a little nick. i'm all about the cookware. :thumbsup:


Marshall's has great deals on athletic shirts, especially for women. They seem to run out of the men's stuff pretty quick, but I've picked up a few shirts for my wife.

Speaking of cookware, the Tramontina 'Gourmet' cookware is a great bargain and is quality stuff (Cook's Illustrated #2 rated, right under the multi-hundred dollar All-Clad stuff). For under $150 you can get an 8 piece set of tri-ply stainless steel pots and pans. I think it's only sold at Walmart.


----------



## clintrosser (Apr 14, 2009)

Is the Dri-Star stuff the same as the old Athletic Works stuff they used to sell? The local WM here seem to only sell the Starter stuff now. As an Adidas freak, and a brand name snob (having children forced me to be more frugal), I found the WM stuff to be surprisingly good. I've had some of it for years now, and I've worn the sh*t out of it.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

trailtrash said:


> and then next year you can spend another $93 to replace all the crap after it all falls apart in the first year.


Been shopping for 10 years buying random clothes, food, misc items and everything has help up well. They're the same brand items u can buy at target and other stores. Just cheaper.

I don't question the quality of the items I get for the price I paid at WM


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Perhaps its been posted but I dont really want to do a search for it but are these shirts available online? Link?


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

http://www.walmart.com/search/searc...ch_query=dri+star&Find.x=0&Find.y=0&Find=Find

I like the ones from Target:
http://www.target.com/b/ref=pd_sim_cat_1_3?ie=UTF8&node=377303011


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

They would be nice if they didn't have the starter logo on them. Wonder how easily it could be removed.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

The new, rubbery Dri-Star clothing is much better than the old Lycra Athletic Works brand Wal-Mart used to sell. Consider it more like Under Armor Light(thinner)....but essentially the exact same material used. 

Sports Authority now has the Adidas Clima365 long sleeves on sale at $22. That shirt is cool when hot, and warm when cold....a true high-tech shirt, that feels better than a pajama!


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

The logo on my shirts from Target looks like it is silk screened on. I always wash anything that is wicking or wool on the gentle cycle and dry on low heat, or hang dry depending on what the tag says. I've had 2 of the Target shirts for almost 2 years and the logos are chipping away a little bit. I ride several times a week and wear them to a gym, so they see a lot of use and wash cycles. As well as everything has held up, I think it would be difficult to remove the logo.


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Dremer03 said:


> They would be nice if they didn't have the starter logo on them. Wonder how easily it could be removed.


We used to rock starter with pride back in the day. Now you want to remove the logo? Take pride in wearing that $10 shirt over the guy you just passed with his $120 shirt. You=smart he=stupid.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

agree, starter used to be huge among athletes. imo their quality is still there and the price is great on their items from walmart. i dont care about the logo, although i dont really like logos on any of my clothes, i dont mind if they're small and look nice (to me)


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I have no issues telling the world I'm wearing a $10 shirt.

I bought two 1/4 pullovers a few months ago and wore them every ride since then.

I fell a few times and got caught in countless branches and thorn bushes. They still look good. No wear or rips so far.

I would hate going through a thorn bush wearing an $80 shirt!

The money I've been saving on cycling clothes will go into my next AM bike.


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think the company 'Starter' exists anymore. The name was bought by WM, and is now a store brand.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dropout33 said:


> We used to rock starter with pride back in the day. Now you want to remove the logo? Take pride in wearing that $10 shirt over the guy you just passed with his $120 shirt. You=smart he=stupid.


I have no problem with the maker of the shirt, but I have been looking for unbranded wicking shirts for a while and it would be nice if they didn't have a logo. I really wish I would have known about this stuff earlier this year would have saved me money...bought what I thought was a cheap 40 dollar cycling shirt and 40 dollar reebok pants, and I could have spent 20 dollars and been just as happy.


----------

